
Game of Life in Scratch - 00_NOP
https://cartesianproduct.wordpress.com/2017/06/24/game-of-life-in-scratch/
======
InAnEmergency
Not much to the article, so I guess the interesting part is the actual game:
[https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/164407978/#fullscreen](https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/164407978/#fullscreen)

> It’s a slightly unusual implementation in that the surface of the game is,
> in effect, spherical – i.e. the edges are effectively a feature of the
> projection of the surface but left joins to right, top to bottom and so on.

I believe that is a torus, and not at all an unusual implementation choice for
the Game of Life.

~~~
kmill
Yeah, I was wondering how they pulled a sphere off! (So I suspected it was
just a flat torus instead -- for non-geometers, a flat torus is what the game
Asteroids is played on. Unlike the usual embedding of a torus in 3D, the
curvature of a flat torus is 0 everywhere.)

I think the only possible convex sphere made of squares is six nxn square
grids stuck together into a big cube. Supposing n>=2, then there are 24
squares with the defect that they only have 7 neighbors. Flat tori don't have
any defects, so game of life creatures can't locally measure they're not just
in two-dimensional Euclidean space.

A wilder topology I've never seen the game of life take place on is 2d real
projective space. Instead of just gluing bottom to top, side to side, you
reverse the orientation as you glue. So, if your Asteroids spaceship is flying
upward near the left side of the screen, when it goes past the top edge it
would appear at the bottom edge flying upward near the right side of the
screen. You could also play on a Klein bottle by reversing only one of the
orientations.

------
JTxt
Here's many other implementations of Game of Life in Scratch.

[https://scratch.mit.edu/search/projects?q=Conway%27s+Game+of...](https://scratch.mit.edu/search/projects?q=Conway%27s+Game+of+Life)

(Warning, some have music.)

(I made one before scratch had arrays, in 2008 but it no longer works.)

Also, here' the article's project in Phosphorus a javascript scratch player,
for those without flash.

[https://phosphorus.github.io/#164407978](https://phosphorus.github.io/#164407978)

------
pirocks
For those who aren't familiar with scratch, you can shift click on the green
flag to make it run faster, and see the source
here:[https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/164407978/#editor](https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/164407978/#editor).

------
xfer
> flash player

